# Rescue- happy ending sure to make you cry!



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Warning:
This video is a tear jerker

http://www.godvine.com/Meet-the-Scared-Dog-That-Only-Wanted-a-Hug-1087.html


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Poor little thing. Her crying upset Jack who had to come over and snuggle. I am glad they figured her and she was adopted.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Even when you warned me, I still had to look. Poor dog was so scared, but, I'm glad it turned out well.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Aww. She reminds me so much of my Baxter -- he's not that scared and not matted, but he's so shy. I'm so glad I get to love him.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

This little dog reminds me of my rescue Angie. I begged the rescue org not to shave her down, told them that I would work out her mats in time. It took a month of short daily sessions to get there. She was very reactive verbally, just like this little one, especially with the leash. Makes me angry to know the kind of abuse that would warrant a dog acting this way. I knew I couldn't feel sorry for her, the best thing for her was to move her forward in her new life with us. I also had a stable old black lab to help teach her the house routine. Thank you, Belle, RIP. The rescue gal told me during our home inspection that she knew Angie found her forever home when I asked her not to be shaved. Amen!

Here's a picture of what Angie looked like, before and after.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Aw. She is so sweet. I am very happy she found such a great home!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

that poor babies crying had me in tears, breaks my heart to think what had happened to her to cause her that fear... 
It was amazing to see that all she needed was love and for someone to break through that fear. I was hoping that man had adopted her... i don't see how he could NOT have after the way she responded towards him.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I just saw that video earlier today. It was so painful to see that poor little thing with her coat all matted and crying in fear. Glad it had a happy ending.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Linda, for the reality check. This happens thousands of times a day at shelters around the world. A lot of the endings aren't as happy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great video---

What an amazing testiment to rescue dogs,new beginnings and bonding with new people.:clap2:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Dave is right and it breaks my heart to know there are so many that are not rescued like little Edie.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Good point Dave. Sad to think dogs are put down, when all some of them may need is a little time. It's amazing the way this little dog responded. I watched it a few times and cried both times.


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser (Feb 10, 2007)

*tears*

wow what a vidio i could not keep my self from crying . i am so glad this vidio had a happy ending i wish there could be more kind people in this world. i rescued a stray puppy around my neighborhood about 5 months ago to her to the humain society no kill facility and when i called a to find out about her she they found a new home for her.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

i have seen this video before. Every time brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

This is what makes it so difficult...do you get a rescue dog...or do you buy a dog from a kennel? 
Things that keep you awake at night!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have never herd a dog scream like that. Maddie was next to me and she stared and moved her head back and forth.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> This is what makes it so difficult...do you get a rescue dog...or do you buy a dog from a kennel?
> Things that keep you awake at night!


If money were no object, I had a husband who was more receptive to the whole idea of dogs in general, and I wasn't allergic to many breeds, I'd probably have several, and at least some would be rescues. Alas, none of the above is the case.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> If money were no object, I had a husband who was more receptive to the whole idea of dogs in general, and I wasn't allergic to many breeds, I'd probably have several, and at least some would be rescues. Alas, none of the above is the case.


True, I have one rescue now, Sir Winston and of course you all know:biggrin1: he is
P E R F E C T!!!!
He was not in that sort of situation but I still felt good to take him out of that pen and into my arms and car and fly away from that shelter..it was only sad how many I left behind. My only good feeling is that it was NOT a Kill shelter.. I did feel a bit guilty when I purchased Lady Mia...but I did.. All my cats are rescues..but with allergies, i can take no more cats and have to be very careful of breeds also.. So I do what I can do...work with helping rescues somehow, even doing a quilt square/ for our HRI quilt makes me feel I help a little, it is an act of love that Julie even uses it, as I am NO sewer or quilter..but it makes me feel proud..


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

awww it really made me cry it's such a pity so many people hurt animals just because they don't think that the animals matter i am happy for anyone who rescued their pet from a shelter no matter what condition:fear::fear:ound:ound:


----------

